# Juvenile Starling In Lake Elsinore Ca Needs Help



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Though I think I am the closest person on Pigeon-Talk for this bird .. just checking .. if you are closer and able to take in a cat caught juvenile starling, please let me know .. [email protected].

Terry


----------

